# les dvd c'est vo ou vf ?



## naas (3 Juin 2004)

Voui les dvd maintenant, enfin en france, sont pour la plupart en langue orginale et française
et j'avoue preferer regarder les dvd en vo plutôt qu'en vf

même si j'ai besoin soit de voir 3 ou 4 fois le dvd (matrix revoluton pour ne pas le citer  ), soit de voir une fois la version française

Car le problème des VF, c'est qu'après avoir vu la VO.... cela m'est très, très difficile de rentrer dans le film sans penser que c'est du doublage :rose: 

alros docteur, c'est normal ou je dois remplir une idt  ? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2004)

VOSTFR addict (enfin ça dépend du DVD que je regarde  )


----------



## naas (3 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> VOSTFR addict (enfin ça dépend du DVD que je regarde  )


tu as remarqué que les sous titrages VF ne correspondent pas souvent aux paroles VF    :hein:


----------



## Balooners (3 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> matrix revoluton pour ne pas le citer  )



Mouai.. tu as bien aimé ? Je trouve pas que se soit un chef d'oeuvre...

Moi j'ai adoré la grande vadrouille en VOST, c'est super bien doublé  

Pour être sérieux j'aime bien regardé les Films en VOST ça fait progresser en Anglais.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu as remarqué que les sous titrages VF ne correspondent pas souvent aux paroles VF    :hein:




C'est normal, c'est pas des traductions litérales si non ca fait trop long et tu passe ton temps a lire. Ca donne juste le sens.
D'ailleurs la VF ne correspond pas toujours a une traduction litérale de la VO non plus ne serait ce que pour des questions culturelles. Un super "killing joke" peu donner une pov' blague a 2 balles si tu le traduit tel quel. Autres exemple: traduit litéralement en francais "mother fucker" ca veux pas dire grand chose...


----------



## Spyro (4 Juin 2004)

Ah VOSTF moi.
Même Shaolin Soccer 
Même des fois quand ils parlent bien en anglais j'essaie d'enlever les sous titres. Mais c'est dur souvent. Genre le parain c'est même pas la peine d'essayer :hein:


----------



## Couhoulinn (4 Juin 2004)

Je déteste regarder un film doublé en francais. Pour les mêmes raisons que toi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2004)

Oserais-je dire qu'il est plus gratifiant de dire à tout le monde : "bof, moi, je ne regarde que les films en VO !" que d'avouer ne projeter que les VF !!!:rateau: 
J'ai un pote qui ne pipe pas un traître mot d'anglais (si ! si ! ça existe encore) et qui se précipite au ciné-club lorsque c'est la semaine des VO simplement parce que "ça fait bien !" 
Alors, parfois je me marre de voir les trois-quart de la salle essayer de deviner l'intrigue en regardant les images et en écoutant les intonations des acteurs !!!:rateau: 
Perso, moi c'est VF ... par confort et par fainéantise !!! Arf !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Oserais-je dire qu'il est plus gratifiant de dire à tout le monde : "bof, moi, je ne regarde que les films en VO !" que d'avouer ne projeter que les VF !!!:rateau:
> J'ai un pote qui ne pipe pas un traître mot d'anglais (si ! si ! ça existe encore) et qui se précipite au ciné-club lorsque c'est la semaine des VO simplement parce que "ça fait bien !"
> Alors, parfois je me marre de voir les trois-quart de la salle essayer de deviner l'intrigue en regardant les images et en écoutant les intonations des acteurs !!!:rateau:
> Perso, moi c'est VF ... par confort et par fainéantise !!! Arf !



U lazy bastard!


----------



## lumai (4 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un pote qui ne pipe pas un traître mot d'anglais (si ! si ! ça existe encore) et qui se précipite au ciné-club lorsque c'est la semaine des VO simplement parce que "ça fait bien !"



Perso, je parle pas un mot de cantonais de japonais ou de coréens mais des films asiatiques  dans un cadre asiatique  et tout ce qui va avec, doublé par des voix parlant un français impecable :sick: ça le fait vraiment pas  

Sinon j'ai fais mon premier voyage aux US y a pas longtemps et ça m'a quand même pas mal déroutée d'entendre Tom Cruise parler en anglais dans Cocktail...  ça sonnait pas vrai  du tout


----------



## naas (4 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> U lazy bastard!


 holy shit   

En fait cela depends des films, per exemple:

vanhilsen est une daube, j'ai compris 75% des dialogues
et franchement ca ma suffit  
(en plus le son etait vraiment trop fort)

pareil pour spiderman, même pas envie de voir la version francaise

Par contre la guerre des etoiles avec le peu de dialogues, c'est top de top
même je me rappele plus son nom (yoda ?) parle à l'envers, oui parlez à l'envers il faut 

tiens un petit test, regardez en anglais puis en français monstre et compagnie, le passage ou le vilain lezard tord les bras de notre petite boule d'amour 
alors   si ça c'est pas de la libre interpretation  

Sinon oui je suis d'accord avec les rires sur ceux qui se la pete a regarder les vo
je ne l'ai jamais fait en france et je ne le ferais jamais, faut pas etre maso non plus  

A l'inverse les films français a l'etranger sont diffusé en VF et sous titrés, pas de doublages, c'est francais de doubler les films, tu m'etonnes après que l'on ne soit pas bon , bloody strangers


----------



## Vercoquin (4 Juin 2004)

Les films en VO me font fuir, et il faut vraiment que ce soit un sacré bon film pour que je m'y plie (grosso modo, rien en dehors des Kubrick). Je partage l'avis de TheBig : il y a, chez de nombreuses personnes, beaucoup de snobbisme à acheter ou regarder les films en VO (en faisant en sorte que cela se sache). Naturellement, je ne vise personne sur ces forums  

Au cinéma, c'est niet pour la VO si je ne suis pas certain qu'il ne sera jamais doublé en VF (genre "Printemps, été, automne, hiver et printemps").

Pourtant, my english is very good (and my taylor is rich).


----------



## Goulven (4 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu as remarqué que les sous titrages VF ne correspondent pas souvent aux paroles VF    :hein:



Le pire c'est de regarder un téléfilm sur TV5. Français sous-titré français... Le pire c'est que tu passes ton temps à lire


----------



## naas (4 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est de regarder un téléfilm sur TV5. Français sous-titré français... Le pire c'est que tu passes ton temps à lire


En fait cela me gonflait vraiment tout comme toi, jusqu'a une discussion avec une amie hollandaise qui m'as dit avoir appris le francais en regardant TV5 le soir avec son mari, et ce grâce aux sous titrages, d'ou la conclusion
TV5, ce n'est pas pour les français


----------



## Goulven (4 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> TV5, ce n'est pas pour les français


C'était donc ça! Sauf pour le reste! Dès que c'est pas sous-titré, ce qui veut dire quand c'est pas une merde sans nom, c'est plutôt bien comme lien avec la France...

Bon je suis pas si loin... Mais quand j'étais au canada j'aimais bien... Mais je raconte ma vie là... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2004)

VOST pour moi ...

avant je ne regardais qu'en VF (beurk), mais depuis, j'ai été convertie (et merci au passage :love: ) à la V.O.
Je ne peux plus regarder de film en V.F., les voix sont mal choisies, correspondent pas aux personnages, et puis le jeu d'un acteur ça passe aussi (et surtout) par sa voix.

Que le film soit en anglais, polonais, mandarin, japonais, russe ou suédois, ce sera V.O 

la langue fait partie de la musicalité du film.

Une V.F. c'est une version dénaturée du film, tronquée, amputée ...


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> VOST pour moi Une V.F. c'est une version dénaturée du film, tronquée, amputée ...


je peux comprendre ton point de vue, mais le niveau d'anglals doit etre vraiment costaud pour bien comprendre, du moins aussi bien qu'en VF.
Après bientôt 10 ans de pratique quotidienne de l'anglals je rame severe sur pas mal de films  :rose:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (5 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ça m'a quand même pas mal déroutée d'entendre Tom Cruise parler en anglais dans Cocktail...  ça sonnait pas vrai  du tout



Tiens, va falloir que j'essaie de le regarder en V.O. celui là alors... 

Perso c V.F., je ne mets la V.O. que de temps en temps pour certains grands films que je veux voir en original


----------



## Philito (5 Juin 2004)

Bon, je m'en fous de snobisme ou pas chez d'autres..... Personellement j'ai eu (et je l'ai toujours) la chance, d'être parfait bilingue et d'avoir la double nationalité Belge et Anglaise..... Je peux me permettre de regarder un film en anglais ou en français (et même maintenant en Espagnol).....

Je trouve il est vrai que cela dénature fortement un film, le fait qu'il soit doublé.... Je me rappelle avec bonheur la période RTBF/21, une chaine diffusait le film en VF et l'autre en VOStF, c'était toujours drôle de comparer les voix de certains acteurs entre leurs voix fançaise et originale.... 

Je n'arrive plus à regarder un film anglais ou américain en version doublée..... c'est pas du snobisme, j'ai le choix et je comprend parfaitement les deux langues.... c'ets bizarre comme après un moment, je ne me rend plus compte dans quelle langue je suis.... Ici au Chili, je parle toute la journée en Espagnol, je lis des sites principalement anglais, je chatte en anglais, espagnol ou français indifféremment..... (des gens reste étonnés des fois sur messenger de recevoir un message qui ne leur était pas destiné dans une autre langue....)....

Soit mais je crois que l'utilité de voir un film en VO est un respect de l'oeuvre originale quand il s'agit d'un film qui présente un interêt artistique.... un documentaire.... comment juger un film dont l'acteur a reçu l'oscar du meilleur acteur alors que la reproduction a été doublée par quelq'un d'autre.....  comment voir un Kubrick, Trainspotting ou un Monthy Python en français...... ce n'est plus la même chose..... Je crois que tout un chacun doit pouvoir faire l'effort (BIg y compris) de regarder un film dans sa version originale sous titrée (sinon c'est du masochisme....) 

Un autre point que je trouve manque en France.... les films sont automatiquement doublés en français, en Espagne même chose en espagnol.... alors qu'en Hollande, tout en version originale sous-titré en hollandais, même chose côté flamand, tout VOSt, et après on se demande pourquoi ils parlent tous sans exception anglais..... parce qu'à force, ça rentre..... Voilà pour mon petit message, pas préparé, pas construit, juste des idées ainsi.... 

La VF non !!!!!  (bon sauf si c'est un film français.... )


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2004)

pareil que lorna...

en passant, c'est dingue vous avez tous des gouts mainstream... 

z'en avez pas marre de la soupe ? 

(et vlan un post qui devrait avoir au moins une réponse du vieux Gelbe a la frite toute molle)


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Un autre point que je trouve manque en France.... les films sont automatiquement doublés en français, en Espagne même chose en espagnol.... alors qu'en Hollande, tout en version originale sous-titré en hollandais, même chose côté flamand, tout VOSt, et après on se demande pourquoi ils parlent tous sans exception anglais..... parce qu'à force, ça rentre..... Voilà pour mon petit message, pas préparé, pas construit, juste des idées ainsi....


Oui c'est vrai c'est assez étrange, l'italie aussi pareil, tout est doublé, tom cruise parlant italien c'est ...experimental   
en fait j'ai l'impréssion que les pays anglo saxon ou du nord de l'europe ont une approche différente, l'oeuvre en elle même est présentée tel quel et l'on rajoute les sous titres.


----------



## Lio70 (5 Juin 2004)

Moi c'est VO, pour préserver l'originalité de l'oeuvre. Et si je ne comprends pas la langue du film alors je lis les sous-titres.

On trouve normal de voir un film en français car c'est notre langue maternelle mais il faut voir un film d'origine francophone doublé dans une langue étrangère pour se rendre compte que les doublages rendent n'importe quoi.

J'ai vu "Le petit baigneur" et "Star Wars" en japonais et quand De Funès pique ses crises ou que Darth Vader menace la princesse Leia, c'est assez surréaliste! 

Pour les DVD, ce qui compte pour moi est que la VO soit en stéréo 5.1 (à moins que le film n'ait été mixé dans un format plus simple). En Belgique, souvent, c'est VO 5.1 et VF 2.0. Je comprends que les amateurs de VF rouspètent. Les distributeurs devraient éditer les DVD en 5.1 dans les 2 langues; ce serait plus équitable.


----------



## alan.a (5 Juin 2004)

Moi je ne mets la VO que dans les film cochons.

Du coups, qu'ils soient Américains, Allemands, Russes, Japonais, Bulgares, Grecques ou Bretons, je comprends toujours.

Par contre j'aimerai bien voir ce que donne ce genre de productions sous titrées


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2004)

Par contre pour avoir des dvd en vo (anglais en general) et vf tu est obligé de les acheter en france, rien en irlande ou uk  , la plupart du temps les langues c'est anglais, hebreu, allemand on finlandais   :affraid:


----------



## FANREM (5 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne mets la VO que dans les film cochons.
> 
> Du coups, qu'ils soient Américains, Allemands, Russes, Japonais, Bulgares, Grecques ou Bretons, je comprends toujours.
> 
> Par contre j'aimerai bien voir ce que donne ce genre de productions sous titrées



Le son de l'accouplement entre une moule de Bouchot et une huitre de Bretagne, c'est obligatoirement en VO  

Pour le reste, comme je m'endors devant la TV, VO ou Vf, le resultat est le même


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste, comme je m'endors devant la TV, VO ou Vf, le resultat est le même


pourtant 


> .E.M, Linkin Park, Overhead, NoFx, Rancid, Jane's Addiction, P. Smith, M. Manson, Moby, Doves, Staind, AFI, Korn, White Stripes, Lost Prophets, Funeral for a Friend, Vines, Mest, Evanescence, Warlocks, Corals, QOTSA, BRMC, Dandy Warhols, Good Charlotte, Offspring, etc


 tout ça, c'est du vo (au passage si quelqun a compris le 8 min de eminem je le felicite, c'est même pas de l'américain c'est du .... eminem)


----------



## FANREM (5 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pourtant
> tout ça, c'est du vo (au passage si quelqun a compris le 8 min de eminem je le felicite, c'est même pas de l'américain c'est du .... eminem)



Melangeons pas tout, 

Ca c'est ce que j'ai vu en concert ces 12 derniers mois, (ce soir Pleymo à Disney Village d'ailleurs, si q qu'un y va). 
pour les Dvd musicaux, et j'en possède une pagaille, ils sont rarement sous titrés donc le probleme ne se pose pas, quoique j'aimerais bien comprendre les paroles quelquefois
pour les films, et j'en ai tout autant, j'avoue honnetement que n'ayant jamais fait d'anglais pendant mes etudes (Allemand 1ere langue, et italien en 2ème), j'ai le plus grand mal à comprendre. Par habitude, je regarde donc en VF les DVD du commerce.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je peux comprendre ton point de vue, mais le niveau d'anglals doit etre vraiment costaud pour bien comprendre, du moins aussi bien qu'en VF.
> Après bientôt 10 ans de pratique quotidienne de l'anglals je rame severe sur pas mal de films  :rose:




j'ai dit VOST 


Je ne parle pas un mot de japonais, ou mandarin ... pourtant j'en suis pas moins friande de film asiatiques et plus particulièrement japonais, en V.OST.

PS : il n'y à pas que des films en anglais ou français ...


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai dit VOST


 désolé dans mon élan je pensais aux films en salle :rose: qui eux sont rarement sous titrés   



> Je ne parle pas un mot de japonais, ou mandarin ... pourtant j'en suis pas moins friande de film asiatiques et plus particulièrement japonais, en V.OST.


jamais bu   :rateau: il y a un début à tout  
(d'autant plus qu'il existe de multiples déviations du mandarin   histoire de compliquer la chose  :rateau: )


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (5 Juin 2004)

Je vais peut-être me mettre à la VOST finalement, vous me donnez envie pour la plupart... Et puis près avoir regardé Matrix en VO (nanan, pas VOST ! :affraid, je commence à me rendre compte que mes années d'anglais portent leurs fruits...

Pis pareil hier avec Monty Python Sacré Graal, je me suis bien marrée tien...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Je vais peut-être me mettre à la VOST finalement, vous me donnez envie pour la plupart...




Aaaaaaah ça ça me fait plaisir !  :love: 

Dis Yoko?Tsuno , toi qui a l'air d'apprécier Björk (juste une intuition comme ça    ), tu regarderai quand meme pas "Dancer in the dark" en VF ?...  :affraid:  hein ? Ce grain de voix si particulier, cette façon qu'elle de rouler les "r" ... :love:


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est VO, pour préserver l'originalité de l'oeuvre. Et si je ne comprends pas la langue du film alors je lis les sous-titres.
> 
> On trouve normal de voir un film en français car c'est notre langue maternelle mais il faut voir un film d'origine francophone doublé dans une langue étrangère pour se rendre compte que les doublages rendent n'importe quoi.
> 
> ...



j'ai vu un épisode x-files doublé en taillandais, c'est très space  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2004)

bon, je viens de regarder kill bill en Vo un régale


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaah ça ça me fait plaisir !  :love:
> 
> Dis Yoko?Tsuno , toi qui a l'air d'apprécier Björk (juste une intuition comme ça    ), tu regarderai quand meme pas "Dancer in the dark" en VF ?...  :affraid:  hein ? Ce grain de voix si particulier, cette façon qu'elle de rouler les "r" ... :love:



le seul truc de bien dans le film c'est qu'a la fin ils pendent björk


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Je vais peut-être me mettre à la VOST finalement, vous me donnez envie pour la plupart... Et puis près avoir regardé Matrix en VO (nanan, pas VOST ! :affraid, je commence à me rendre compte que mes années d'anglais portent leurs fruits...
> Pis pareil hier avec Monty Python Sacré Graal, je me suis bien marrée tien...


alors la haut de gamme, bravo :love: 
matrix il faut le voir 3 fois
ou alors un fois avant en vf juste avant, cela facilite beaucoup, car ton esprit n'est pas focalisé sur la compréhension 

par exemple, prends ne serait que le merovingien, pffff tout disparait en vf
et la voix de smith, welcome back misyer anderson we miss you, c'est imparable ça
et aussi le capitaine des apu, compare les deux voix un massacre   
bon j'arrête là je m'emballe  

Je réitère mon exemple de monstre et company:
quand le lézard tord les bras de gloubinours
en anglais : les bras tordus correspondent dans le dialogue aux aiguilles d'une montre
quand dans la version française c'est tout simplement 1 2 et 3
et ce n'est pas des vrais acteurs 
 :affraid:


----------



## FANREM (6 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> matrix il faut le voir 3 fois
> ou alors un fois avant en vf juste avant, cela facilite beaucoup, car ton esprit n'est pas focalisé sur la compréhension


Tout est une question de feeling, je m'explique
C'est vrai que pour le respect de l'oeuvre, il vaut mieux voir ceci en VO ou VOST. Rien a redire la dessus
Mais puisque l'on parle de Dvd, c'est donc une vision a domicile, et puisque l'image a au moins autant d'importance que le son, un film comme celui que tu cites ne donne pas grand chose sur un televiseur de petite taille ou taille moyenne
Quand a choisir, je prefere le voir a partir d'un videoprojecteur en 2,4 m de base et en VF que sur un TV 82 cm en VOST. N'oublions pas l'image   
Il est evident que ton sujet (tres interessant d'ailleurs) a propos du même choix mais appliqué au cinéma aurait donné lieu a une réponse didfférente de ma part


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (6 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaah ça ça me fait plaisir !  :love:
> 
> Dis Yoko?Tsuno , toi qui a l'air d'apprécier Björk (juste une intuition comme ça    ), tu regarderai quand meme pas "Dancer in the dark" en VF ?...  :affraid:  hein ? Ce grain de voix si particulier, cette façon qu'elle de rouler les "r" ... :love:



Dancer in the dark nan, c'est le seul que j'avais absolument voulu voir en VO


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (6 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le seul truc de bien dans le film c'est qu'a la fin ils pendent björk



C'est toi que je vais pendre, et avec un câble ethernet en plus


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (6 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> alors la haut de gamme, bravo :love:
> matrix il faut le voir 3 fois
> ou alors un fois avant en vf juste avant, cela facilite beaucoup, car ton esprit n'est pas focalisé sur la compréhension
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que ça rend pas la même chose... j'adore le "Why, Mr Anderson?"...


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi que je vais pendre, et avec un câble ethernet en plus



impossible, je suis en WIFI


----------



## benao (6 Juin 2004)

mon dernier bonheur, les films nippons en VO!
mention speciale des ces jours-ci : sensei Kurosawa avec les 7 samurais et rhapsodie en aout.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (6 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> impossible, je suis en WIFI



Pas grave, moi j'y suis pas, et c'est solide le câble ethernet du SpeedTouch


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

Autre utilité des dvd vovf
J'ai ma petite qui à 2,5 ans ("gé deu zan e demi moa") et à chaque fois nous lui demandons alors monstre tu le veux en français ou en anglais et en fait, réellement sans être forcée c'est 50/50
par contre quand nous sommes en vacances en france la c'est 100 % français incredibeuleu no ?  :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (6 Juin 2004)

Wai, étonnant ça dis donc...


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Wai, étonnant ça dis donc...


Benh j'avoue que oui  :rose: 

Mais comme elle va a la play school ou c'est anglais je suppose que pour elle c'est naturel, enfin la vraiment je suppute.
tiens je vais faire comme la confiture, je vais étaler le peu de culture que j'ai:

Nous possédons dans le cerveau un zone dédiée au langage qui se nomme zone de broca (bijour missié broca  ) et après sept huit ans si tu apprends un deuxième langue c'est à travers la langue originele, donc deuxième zone de broca, car l'esprit est déjà trop pollué par la première langue.

Par contre un enfant apprends lui de "front", il apprend chaque langue indépendamment avec une facilité déconcertante, il suffit de lui proposer un millieu psychologique stable et hop c'est partit   

Un exemple, après 1 mois en cours le matin elle dit no comme un anglais (genre noweu) , non pas comme nous pôvres francais qui (même après 10 ans d'anglais   ) prononcent le no avec un accent français, car nous avons ancrés en nous des automatismes.

Bref sympa comme experience, désolé pour le verbiage  :rose:   
mais c'est vrai que shining par exemple en VO c'est comme même quelque chose, ou orange mécanique (attention à la poussière)


----------

